# Cari genitori ...



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Cari genitori, vi chiedo: "Cos'è che rende felice vostro figlio? Siete in grado di darmi una degna risposta". Ve lo chiedo perché ho come l'impressione, a volte, che voi adulti stiate diventando troppo superficiali. Studiare, nutrirsi, vestirsi, lavarsi, pulire, non fare uso di nulla che possa danneggiarti fisicamente, non tornare tardi a casa. Eccoli, i sette comandamenti tradizionali. Ma io mi domando, carissimi adulti, non sarebbe forse il caso di ragionare anche su qualcosa di più profondo? Voglio dire, avere un figlio non vuol dire possedere un essere vivente. O meglio, sì, è così, ma siamo umani. Quanti genitori, quanti adulti, si preoccupano di chiedere a noi giovani come ci sentiamo? Quante madri sono confidenti delle proprie figlie? Quanti padri sono amici dei propri ragazzi?

Mi chiamo Daniela, tra qualche mese entrerò nella maggiore età e porterò a termine il quarto anno di Liceo Scientifico. In giro, vicino a me, vedo più una sorta di muro emotivo con una finestra per i doveri. Percepisco un solido rapporto legato al rispetto delle regole, ma non riesco a vedere nessuna relazione in cui si dialoga. A volte ho l'impressione che il "potere" di far eseguire una determinata regola sovrasti quello che dovrebbe essere il "piacere" di ascoltare un ragazzo parlare di sé.

*GENERAZIONE Z, IL BLOG DI GIACOMO MAZZARIOL*

I miei genitori, così come gran parte degli adulti che mi circondano e fanno parte della mia vita, mi hanno sempre cresciuto con amore e affetto. Non mi hanno mai fatto mancare nulla, in nessun caso. Dal ciuccio quando non avevo i denti al cornetto con panna e nutella quando i denti mi sono spuntati. Mi hanno sempre spinta a dare il massimo, in tutto, come è logico che facciano i genitori, solitamente.

Nel mio specifico caso, il massimo l'ho dimostrato nella scuola. Anzi, preferisco parlare di studio, perché "scuola" è diventato un triste sistema di numeri, cifre, voti, performance, orari e scadenze. Se avessi la possibilità di parlare con tutti gli adulti che conosco domanderei loro se hanno idea di quale sia stata, fino a questo punto della mia ingenua vita, la delusione più grande che abbia ricevuto. E ancora, chiederei se sanno quale sia stato il momento più felice che ho vissuto negli ultimi mesi.

Se potessi, o meglio, se avessi le parole (ed intendo quelle che si dicono con la voce, non quelle scritte), domanderei a mia madre se ha idea di come mi sia sentita quando ho dato il mio primo bacio, di quando un ragazzo mi ha preso per mano la prima volta, del mio primo vero litigio con un'amica. Le chiederei se sa cosa ho provato a fare l'amore per la prima volta. La realtà è che so la risposta a ognuna di queste domande. La realtà è che gliele proporrei solo per metterle davanti la verità dei fatti. Per dimostrare che, forse, per un po', forse giusto negli anni migliori, ha perso qualcosa di sua figlia.

Ma so che non era sua intenzione, voglio credere in questo. Voglio credere che ogni sua frase, che ogni parola dei miei genitori, sia stata detta per il mio unico bene. Voglio davvero crederci, perché voglio loro un gran bene. Avrei solo voluto più umanità negli adulti intorno a me. Avrei tanto desiderato avere qualcuno a cui raccontare di me, dei miei pensieri, dei miei problemi, delle mie relazioni con le persone.

Vorrei un rapporto che va oltre il discorso "oggi
ho preso 9 in Italiano", "brava è il tuo dovere". Vorrei che, quando torno a casa dei nonni a pranzo, non mi chiedessero come prima cosa "quanti 9 hai preso oggi?". La vita non è solo questo. Crescere non è perdersi. Non può esserlo.


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2017)

Mi sono ritrovata (come tanti credo) in una parte dei discorsi di questa ragazza.

A ritroso, perché è un discorso che si può fare solo a ritroso, credo che a quella età si vogliano i genitori amici, ma non invadenti. Maturi, ma anche immaturi. Che ascoltino ma che non diano consigli.

Mi e' venuto in mente il telefilm  "una mamma per amica" .

Dove la figlia e' più matura della madre, ma la madre è amica e diventa più matura della figlia solo quando ce ne e' il bisogno. Vale a dire dialogo ma mai bastoni tra le ruote. Tutto perfetto, non fosse che è finzione.

Insomma, dietro la richiesta di ascolto, di ascolto vero, molto spesso giusta in se', si cela quel di più che a volte porta gli adolescenti a volere la luna


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

Io la scrivente la prenderei a mazzate :carneval:


----------



## Divì (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io la scrivente la prenderei a mazzate :carneval:


Ma tu prendi tutti a mazzate?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma tu prendi tutti a mazzate?


Sono in un periodo di estrema dolcezza ....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

Altro gruppo fb.
Quando l'argomento riguarda i figli le risposte più frequenti, e parlo di centinaia in gruppi di migliaia di membri, sono "accontentalo" "io faccio tutto per la/il mia/Mio principessa/campione" "Piuttosto faccio sacrifici ma gli compro tutto quello che desidera" "mio figlio di 15 anni ha voluto la moto..."  "usciti da scuola non devono dare più niente. Se studiano si stancano" "mio figlio al liceo deve studiare tutti i giorni e non gli resta tempo per il suo sport preferito, lo skate"
Anche qui oltre all'assoluto azzerbinamento dei genitori si desideri dei film gli quali fossero i geni della lampada, c'è un rifiuto di approfondire il significato delle richieste e dell'accontentare sempre in modo che la scala di valori sia determinata dai figli senza alcuna consapevolezza.


----------



## Lostris (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io la scrivente la prenderei a mazzate :carneval:


Ma veramente, pure io :sonar:

Questo vittimismo generazionale della domenica, come se poi i rapporti si imbastissero a senso unico.

:ar:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma veramente, pure io :sonar:
> 
> Questo vittimismo generazionale della domenica, come se poi i rapporti si imbastissero a senso unico.
> 
> :ar:


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altro gruppo fb.
> Quando l'argomento riguarda i figli le risposte più frequenti, e parlo di centinaia in gruppi di migliaia di membri, sono "accontentalo" "io faccio tutto per la/il mia/Mio principessa/campione" "Piuttosto faccio sacrifici ma gli compro tutto quello che desidera" "mio figlio di 15 anni ha voluto la moto..."  "usciti da scuola non devono fare più niente. Se studiano si stancano" "mio figlio al liceo deve studiare tutti i giorni e non gli resta tempo per il suo sport preferito, lo skate"
> Anche qui oltre all'assoluto azzerbinamento dei genitori ai desideri dei figli gli quali fossero i geni della lampada, c'è un rifiuto di approfondire il significato delle richieste e dell'accontentare sempre in modo che la scala di valori sia determinata dai figli senza alcuna consapevolezza.


Ho corretto


----------



## danny (25 Aprile 2017)

Non sopporto i genitori amici.
O sei genitore o sei amico.


----------

